# Brompton Frame Decal



## Kevin_Rides_Brompton (23 Nov 2017)

Hi all, I would like to know if anyone can point me in the right direction to get a custom decal in Pink to replace the original Brompton Frame decal? I link will sure help a lot, have been googling and stuff but just can’t seem to find it. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 Nov 2017)

Have you asked Brompton for the artwork. I asked Genesis for the same for my ltd edition equilibrium and they were happy to provide.


----------



## Kevin_Rides_Brompton (23 Nov 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Have you asked Brompton for the artwork. I asked Genesis for the same for my ltd edition equilibrium and they were happy to provide.


Yes I did, and also quite a few shops that deals directly with Brompton. They only have the usual black, or silver. Possible to add a link to genesis? 
Thank you...


----------



## Kevin_Rides_Brompton (23 Nov 2017)

User said:


> You should be able to take the artwork to a banner shop and they could print it for you any way you want.


I see... Maybe I shld give that a try! 
Thank you.


----------



## Joffey (23 Nov 2017)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...hash=item4d66f110b0:m:m2P027t87CDnWPeO1I8Qk_A

Maybe contact this seller on eBay and see if he can make you one?


----------



## Kevin_Rides_Brompton (24 Nov 2017)

Joffey said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brompton...hash=item4d66f110b0:m:m2P027t87CDnWPeO1I8Qk_A
> 
> Maybe contact this seller on eBay and see if he can make you one?


Hi Joffrey,
Thank you, I have dropped them a message thru ur ebay link! 
Edit* They just replied, they get from Brompton.
So they don’t do customisation.


----------



## Nibor (18 Jan 2018)

I am sure these guys could do it http://www.indibike.co.uk/


----------



## The Fitter (20 Jan 2018)

You can do it yourself with some printable vinyl sheets. Download the logo online then print it out, cut to size and stick them on.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Jan 2018)

I peeled my decals off. I like ninja. Would have sent them to you if so had kept.


----------

